# On the Mat- Topic 4 Online



## True2Kenpo (Jun 24, 2004)

Fellow Martial Artists,

"On the Mat"... Topic 4 is now available online! Please visit the UPK Website at-

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/Onthemat.html

Or check out this embedded clip-

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/files/Session_0004_Timing_Patterns_Part_2.wmv

Good journey to all.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh

PARKER/ PLANAS LINEAGE
http://www.parkerplanaslineage.com


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Jun 24, 2004)

Mr. Ryer,

Once again an excellent job with these drills, very clear and easy to follow, even for the coordination-challenged.  Thank you for these awesome clips.  Keep up the good work.  

Salute,

Donna  :asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank you,
These clips are always food for thought. :asian:


----------



## dubljay (Jun 24, 2004)

Very impresive drills Mr. Ryer.  Simple drills that are easy to follow, they have the same feel as Mr. Whiston's Counter Point drills.  They are also very well presented.

 -Josh-


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jun 24, 2004)

once again,very nice work!!I've done some simular drills in JKD that I enjoyed,I'll have to do yours as well.


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jun 24, 2004)

Greetings!

Thanks to everyone for the positive feedback!  It is greatly appreciated and we are honored to just put something out there for the community to enjoy.

Good journey.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer 
UPK Pittsburgh
http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com


----------

